# Changing blank color



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok I have a brand new w&m flats blue inshore rod and I love the action and everything else about the rod except on thing. I hate the color of it. Can I paint it or change the color? Can I strip it and spray paint it? Any input would help. Thanks 


Sam


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Painting blanks is no problem. First thing you need to do is strip it down to bare blank. Easiest paint to use would probably be the Krylon Fusion spray cans which seems to work well. Follow the instructions on the can until blank is evenly coated. I know other people who use Awlgrip and it also works well for them but I have never tried it myself. I have used other paints but the Fusion is readily available and works well. I would recommend letting the paint cure for at least 5 days, I usually wait a week before clear coating. For clear coat Permagloss is readily available, not too complicated to use and very durable. If you have access to an airbrush/paint gun 2K clear coats would be a better choice but much more involved. There are many methods to apply the Permagloss with a squeegee system probably giving the best results. I have applied Permagloss using a foam brush while my rod is spinning in the rod dryer. It usually takes 3-4 thin coats to get a good finish.

John


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Doesn't paint=weight?


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Sandcrab said:


> Doesn't paint=weight?


Yes it does. When I get a chance I will post the weights of a blank I painted and than applied Permagloss to before and after application. But a good looking colorful blank catches many more fish  it is fashion not fishing right? or is it fishing not fashion.

John


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Bling is everything! LOL


----------

